# Boxing day sale-cash back



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Did anyone receive the cash back for boxing day sale at BA. So far only last year I receive the cash back, for 2012 nothing to date. Frankly, I dislike this cash back sale since often you get nothing back.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting too. I sent my request in for the rebate in the first week of January.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

The salt right? 

I've been waiting since last year -_- 2011.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

For many years for the salt I got nothing back. This time its for marineland filter, ten bucks refund, no news yet.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I just got my 5 bucks today. Hurray! Like last year, it's a cheque that looks like a postcard. Could be easily overlooked as junk in your mailbox so keep an eye out.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Me too. Got my 5 smackers as well. Off to the bank we go...


----------

